# Going from 11 speed Super Record to Sram Red components



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am trying to figure out what i need to switch from 11 Speed Super Record to Red. here is the list, please, correct me if i am wrong:
1) replace campy shifters with SRAm Red Shifters
2) replace front and rear der with Sram Red
3) replace my 11 speed cassette with a Dura Ace 10 speed
4) replace my 11 speed chain rings with 10 speed ring on my Fulcrum Crankset. i already have the 10 speed chainrings.
5) keep my Mavic brakes
6) replace Campy Chain with a Dura Ace chain.
7) Replace all cable and cable housing with SRAM Red.
8) i already have the shimano/sram free hub/body.

will this work out fine?

i've been a campy fan forever, but, as i get older i find myself with less patience when it comes to adjusting my drive train. the 11 speed is great, but, it needs a lot of attention in order for it to work all the time. i regret selling my 10 speed Campy red group.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

veloci1 said:


> I am trying to figure out what i need to switch from 11 Speed Super Record to Red. here is the list, please, correct me if i am wrong:
> 1) replace campy shifters with SRAm Red Shifters
> 2) replace front and rear der with Sram Red
> 3) replace my 11 speed cassette with a Dura Ace 10 speed
> ...


The Campy guys are gonna flame you for this! :blush2: 

Why not use the SRAM Red cassette? I love mine. I'm with you on the DA chain however. That's what I run...:thumbsup:


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

BunnV, thank you for the quick reply. i thought i read somewhere that the Dura Ace cassette made the drive train a little quieter.

i know i am going to get a lot of grieve, but, that will be nothing compared to having to adjust or re-adjust my drive train every two weeks.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

You should be able to keep your Campy front derailleur...


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Since you can't put a SRAM/Shimano cassette on the same free hub as Campy, you'll need to change the freehub, the hub, or the whole wheel, whichever you prefer.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*First*

First you need a flat wallet that will be thinner after you are done.

Also you will need a freehub body with splines that will accept a SRAM cassette.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I would stick with a Shimano--or at least a non-Red cassette. Even SRAM has admitted the OpenGlide (missing teeth) was better on paper than in practice. One of the benefits of having a full set of teeth is less noise. SRAM has changed the 1070 and lower models to PowerGlide--which include all the teeth, but my guess is the specialized equipment and process for the Red cassette is much more expensive and complicated to switch over, so they haven't finished that yet.

Go with a SRAM PG-1070 cassette--or a Shimano one. The Red one is light, but outdated and not as quiet as others.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i should be able to get good money for my 2 Super record cassettes, 1 Chorus still in the box, Record Shifters and brand new record brake calipers i have. i picture i will end up getting around $650 to $700.00. or so. buying all the Shmano and Sram red parts i need from PBK, i will not be forking out too much money. no more than $150 or so.


----------

